# Refreezing Once Frozen Meats after Cure and Cold Smoke



## mountainhawg (Feb 27, 2013)

I have always gone by the "do not refreeze once frozen raw meats" rule. I am currently brining with Cure #1 8 pork chops which I plan on cold smoking (under 80F) to make "smoked" (ham like) pork chops. I plan on saving a few out for eating right away but refreezing the remainder. Is this a safe practice or should I bring the chops I plan for freezing up to 140 degrees for safety sake?

Thank you,

Gil


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 27, 2013)

Gil you can freeze them. Between the Cure and the Smoke any bacteria will have been reduced if not eliminated completely. Follow the usual sanitation practices and Vac-pac or wrap well and freeze. When ready to use thaw in the refer and cook as desired...JJ


----------



## mountainhawg (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Chef JJ, exactly what I needed to know. Rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 27, 2013)

Anytime...JJ


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 28, 2013)

MountainHawg said:


> I have always gone by the "do not refreeze once frozen raw meats" rule. I am currently brining with Cure #1 8 pork chops which I plan on cold smoking (under 80F) to make "smoked" (ham like) pork chops. I plan on saving a few out for eating right away but refreezing the remainder. Is this a safe practice or should I bring the chops I plan for freezing up to 140 degrees for safety sake?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Gil


How long will you brine the pork chops? I used to buy bone in brined pork chops at a butcher shop and would like to try this also. They are very tasty.


----------



## mountainhawg (Feb 28, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> How long will you brine the pork chops? I used to buy bone in brined pork chops at a butcher shop and would like to try this also. They are very tasty.


This is just my first attempt with the chops but I plan on a 8 day brine which ends Saturday. The chops are about 1/2-3/4 inch thick.Then a 24 dry down in the fridge with a light 4 to 6 hour cold smoke.. I believe I read that for bacon it's 2 days per 1/4 inch then 2 days for safety, so that's my guideline.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks good to me. Please post a few pictures of how they turn out.........Thank you!


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 3, 2013)

What was to be a 7 day brine turned into a 91/2 day due to a shortage of jerky which my wife said had priority, LOL! Anyway I took them out of the brine this morning and soaked them in fresh water for 1/2 hour with a change of water at 15 minutes. I think their color actually improved with the extra 21/2 days. I will let them dry today before a short 2-3 hour cold smoking tomorrow using cherry and apple. 

I fried up a small piece and it turned a nice hammy pink vs a more rusty red, a bit lighter than I expected. This was fresh frozen pork straight from the farm so I don't know if that had any affect on color.  It was not salty (I brined at the low end of the salt allowance) and just picked up a slight sweet flavor from the sugars.













SmokedChops (1 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Mar 3, 2013


----------



## Dozer31 (Feb 24, 2021)

mountainhawg said:


> I have always gone by the "do not refreeze once frozen raw meats" rule. I am currently brining with Cure #1 8 pork chops which I plan on cold smoking (under 80F) to make "smoked" (ham like) pork chops. I plan on saving a few out for eating right away but refreezing the remainder. Is this a safe practice or should I bring the chops I plan for freezing up to 140 degrees for safety sake?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Gil


what style brine did you use on the chops?


----------

